# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal Rideau en Canada

## Jonasino

> Este monumental canal de principios del siglo XIX se extiende a lo largo de 202 kilómetros por los cursos de los ríos Rideau y Cataraqui, siguiendo una trayectoria sur, desde Ottawa hasta el puerto de Kingston, situado en el lago Ontario. Se construyó con fines principalmente militares y estratégicos, en una época en que la Gran Bretaña y los Estados Unidos de América se disputaban el control de la región. Fue uno de los primeros canales diseñados ex profeso para la navegación de barcos de vapor y posee un conjunto importante de fortificaciones. De todas las vías de agua de América de Norte creadas con el sistema ”slackwater“ es la mejor conservada y las mí¡s ilustrativa de la utilización a gran escala de esta técnica europea en la región. Asimismo, es el único canal del periodo de auge de estas obras de ingeniería en América del Norte –principios del siglo XIX– que no sólo sigue siendo operacional a lo largo de todo su recorrido primitivo, sino que ademí¡s conserva intactas casi todas sus estructuras primigenias.


Fuente: http://whc.unesco.org/es/list/1221

----------

F. Lázaro (23-oct-2016),HUESITO (24-oct-2016),Los terrines (22-oct-2016)

----------

